# OMFG HELP HELP HELP



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sh*t GUYS.. HERE HE IS.. SHOULD I MEDICATE HIM OR PUT HIM TO REST.. HE GOT EATEN BY THE OTHER GUY.. DAMN DAMN DAMN.. I JUST GOT HOME.. DAMN DAMN DAMN.. HELP ANYONE?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ANOTHER PIC


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn....thats fucked up.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

is there any tail left?

those pictures make the fish look like you should put it out of it's misery


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

NO TAIL LEFT.. AS IT IS IN THE PICTURE.. sh*t.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

OK I GIVE UP.. HE'S FOOD FOR MY REDBELLIES.. DAMN IT!

FOCK!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

FOCKIN SH*T.. ....... ....... .................................... he's dead..

SH$T.................................................... DAMN.. ima kill the other gold now.. SH$T!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

damn man
that sucks ass. i feel for ya ............


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Fockin sucks A$$!

i feel like beatin the crap out of the other gold.. SH$T.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

did you have the 2 golds in a tank together? 
how big was the tank? sorry just tryin to find out some info thats all.
oh and dont beat the other guy up he was just doing whats natural for him to do. you win some and you lose some.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sorry bro







Well you probably knew it would happen, serras aren't very sociable, though obviously some ppl have better luck schooling them than others.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

they were both in a 60g.. 3" and 4".... crap.. oh well.. 
i've learned a lesson from this.. 
well i fed him to my reds and here's what they left of him for me.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

doh yup
serras and pygos dont mix.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

no no..

he was only with the other gold.. in a 60.. after the gold ate half his body..i then decided to feed the rest to my redbellies... in the other tank.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

oh damn how big were they?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

this guy was 3" and the one that ate his A$$ was bout 4"... damn it.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

dang
we have 2 golds in a 20 tall thats divided and theyre constantly trying to kill each other through the divider. i guess getting spilos to shoal is harder than it looks.

hey maybe the bigger one killed the other guy cuz you only had 2 of them in the tank?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i dono.. but damn.. i'll try again later on.. i'll try 3 or 4 spilos next time... 
damn.. now i have to look for 2 or 3 more spilos


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

damn that does suck
it always hurts when one of our fish bites the dust.








good luck with the next shoal man


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

i dun get it...i thought reds dont attack black piranhas, but black ones attack reds


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

hungryboi said:


> i dun get it...i thought reds dont attack black piranhas, but black ones attack reds


 ????


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

sorry to hear man


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss man...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry but u know it come with the terrortory


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

sorry, but you shouldve known that 2 Ps is not a good number, youve been on the site long to know that, you've been here a lot longer than me come on.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

that i knew... but they were fine until the other decided to go berserk.. oh well.. its ok i guess...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> no no..
> 
> he was only with the other gold.. in a 60.. after the gold ate half his body..i then decided to feed the rest to my redbellies... in the other tank.


 spilos dont mix either, but I guess you know that now.

sorry for your loss


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> sorry, but you shouldve known that 2 Ps is not a good number, youve been on the site long to know that, you've been here a lot longer than me come on.


 have you got any real evidance of this?


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

the amount of people on this board that have had tanks with 2 Ps and one killed the other


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

not gonna buy another spilo for a while now.. just gonna let this guy grow out... hopefully he'll be like 14" in a couple years.. hehe..


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

sorry, but spilos max out at around 9"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> the amount of people on this board that have had tanks with 2 Ps and one killed the other


 its funny you say this as I have 2 P.nattereri together which I would put forward as evidance since I have never had any trouble, also I have seen many times people who have many piranhas in a tank together and one gets eaten, in fact I have known this to happen way more times than when 2 have been kept together.

I posted a thread not too long ago asking about the old 2 piranha myth that people have about pygos, and not one person came forward with a post to say that they have had problems with 2 piranhas together, a few posted saying they had 2 piranhas doing great together, some who said they did have 2, but they got more and not they have the same level of aggression in their fish.

I suggest you do be so hostlie and rubbish with your arguments









IMO - the reason khuzhong lost his fish here is he had 2 Serrasalmus spilopleura in 1 tank, however had they been a Pygocentrus species I do not believe this would have happend


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

man, dont say that.. that kills all my hopes.. hehehe.. what if i put him in a kiddy pool and filter it.. hahaha..... i can make it like a natural environment.. 
btw isnt there someone on this board that has a 10"+ spilo?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> IMO - the reason khuzhong lost his fish here is he had 2 Serrasalmus spilopleura in 1 tank, however had they been a Pygocentrus species I do not believe this would have happend


 yup.. i havent heard of 2 pygos killin eachother.. only always serras...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Tommy V said:


> sorry, but spilos max out at around 9"


heres a handy link

BTW - 30cm = 12"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > IMO - the reason khuzhong lost his fish here is he had 2 Serrasalmus spilopleura in 1 tank, however had they been a Pygocentrus species I do not believe this would have happend
> ...


 most serrasalmus species are too terratorial to be kept together in the home aquarium - unless your tank is the size of a lake


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

see.. i knew it.. thanks Innes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> see.. i knew it.. thanks Innes.


 anytime


----------

